# Vaportrail Limb driver vs Spot Hogg Whammy



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Vapor Trail*

VT is by far the best rest. Strong and it is repeatable every shot.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

your best bet is to do a search on the two, you will find,at least from what i remember, more issues with the whammy. it's harder to set up and extremely touchy once set. my go would be the VT.....

speed


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I asked the archery shop here about those rests the other day. They said the spot hogg would work great for a while and then all of a sudden wouldn't drop the way it was supposed to and you'd end up with fletching contact. They said six out of ten were being returned. They had nothing but good things to say about the limb driver.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Limbdriver*

VT Limbdriver all the way, easy to set-up, never fails, just down right Awesome!!:darkbeer:


----------



## rgard2 (Nov 15, 2008)

*limb driver*

does anyone know if a limb driver will work on a bowtech guardian?


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes, the Limbdriver will work on the guardian. VT sells the "split limb" version of this rest. I ended up just tying the cord to my "up" cable. It works very well this way.


----------



## gretagrace (Dec 29, 2008)

*vt*

I have a guardian and a LD split limb version and it sets up very easy. The VT website has a video on set up which makes your set up super easy since you know what to expect.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Ld*

I've used the limbdriver with excellent results. I statrted to set up a whammy on my bow. I didn't like how high the arrow had to be for clearance. So i took it off and never tried it. I like spotthogg but not the whammy.


----------



## rgard2 (Nov 15, 2008)

lumbermill said:


> Yes, the Limbdriver will work on the guardian. VT sells the "split limb" version of this rest. I ended up just tying the cord to my "up" cable. It works very well this way.


thanks, i might have to try one out


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had a Limbdriver for several years. No problems, not one. I like the idea of the Whammy, but I have not had very good luck with them. After three attempts, the last of which ended about 10 days ago when the rest rattled itself to pieces, I ordered another Limbdriver! The LD is simple, easy to install, easy to tune, and simply works, and works, and works (I have thousands of arrows shot over mine, I expect thousands more).


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

i put VT limbdriver early this year on my BT Guardian bow, and i just ordered two more VT limbdriver rests for two other bows from BT. it's a very good arrow rest to put on and setup.


----------

